# He Used His Broom In A Gun Fight



## Laela (Aug 30, 2018)

This man is brave, and he is a Hero in my book....
These KIDS these days think they can go around doing foolishness and not get a good thrashing (I wouldn't recommend fighting armed robbers, but clearly this man had no fear. God bless him!


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Aug 30, 2018)

Maybe it's time to reevaluate certain life choices when your attempted robbery was literally foiled because you got swept away. If there's a Houston chapter of the Robbers, Crooks, & Thieves Organization they ought to have their membership rescinded.


----------



## Laela (Aug 30, 2018)

^^  you have a way with words... lol


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Aug 31, 2018)

Sometimes bad boys don’t know how to handle para-man. 

We’ve seen this in nature. 

The injured fox and a pack of lioness. Fox went on like a crazy man aka para-man, and one lioness shoo’ed everyone away from the crazy fox.  When they were out of sight the injured fox got up and ran away.


----------



## prettywhitty (Aug 31, 2018)

He was fortunate to only be grazed by a bullet.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Aug 31, 2018)

Remarkable! 

He only has a “fight or fight” instinct.  I love stories like this.  Heroes leaping into action!  Thanks OP!


----------



## Laela (Aug 31, 2018)

^^ YW, @Pat Mahurr ! I don't even think his first thought was his own life, he was a protector at all cost. Very rare to see these days


----------



## Laela (Aug 31, 2018)

Haven't heard "para-man" in a while  




itsallaboutattitude said:


> Sometimes bad boys don’t know how to handle para-man.
> 
> We’ve seen this in nature.
> 
> The injured fox and a pack of lioness. Fox went on like a crazy man aka para-man, and one lioness shoo’ed everyone away from the crazy fox.  When they were out of sight the injured fox got up and ran away.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Sep 2, 2018)

This reminds me of "Coming to America", except Akeem used a mop.


----------



## discodumpling (Sep 4, 2018)

I love it! Thank God he is ok! He should be rewarded for such an unselfish act of bravery


----------



## GinnyP (Sep 8, 2018)

discodumpling said:


> I love it! Thank God he is ok! He should be rewarded for such an unselfish act of bravery


He’s brave and handsome.


----------

